# Thieves in Jasper County..Cleaned us OUT...THIEF PIC AND VEHICLE ADDED



## tcarter86

got to our property in hopes of having a good hunt and low and behold someone has stole 4 brand new 16' ladder stands, our EZGO Cart, our 14' trailer with 2 52'' snapper zero turn mowers, 2 heavy duty aluminum loading ramps,and stihl backpack blowers.

just sick to my stomach knowing that you work hard for stuff and someone feels the need to take it.

this happened off hwy 11 right outside monticello city limits by the new high school.

keep an eye out if you can.

ADDED A PIC OF THE THIEF AND HIS VEHICLE

if you have any tips, please let the Jasper County Sheriffs Office know: 706-468-4912



thanks


----------



## mrowland96

That's terrible...keep an eye on Craig's List


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan

These threads are becoming way too common.


----------



## tcarter86

thanks, im going to keep an eye on facebook and CL.


----------



## NCummins

It's a pain, but we don't keep anything of value at the camp.
Hope y'all catch these low lives.


----------



## jiminbogart

I hate a thief but darned if I would have left that much valuable junk at the deer camp.


----------



## gahunter12

NCummins said:


> It's a pain, but we don't keep anything of value at the camp.
> Hope y'all catch these low lives.



Same here. The most expensive thing I leave at camp is my air matress, and 2 or 3 bottles of dead down wind. I couldn't sleep at night knowing I left an ATV, tractor, or my hunting gear at camp all week. 

Good luck finding your stuff. I really hate a thief


----------



## GA DAWG

They need a bullet between the eyes.


----------



## whchunter

*Yep*



jiminbogart said:


> I hate a thief but darned if I would have left that much valuable junk at the deer camp.



Yep especially without hidden camera use. Catch em and cane em good.


----------



## tcarter86

We will keep our ears open. The reason we have that stuff there is because our cousins house is on the property and they took it from right beside the house.it was basically in the yard


----------



## ByrdDog76

Man I hate that. There isnt much worse in this world than a thief. Hopefully the cops will get a break that leads them to your stuff.


----------



## NCummins

Somebody your cousin knows I'll bet. He mentioned you guys are never there to someone, and they probably repeated that to the wrong guy.


----------



## 3ringer

Someone years ago stole my old Baker hang on stand from our camp. If he used that stand , he got what was coming to him.


----------



## tcarter86

I agree someone that has to know our stuff was up here or heard it was here. 

I'm betting it was someone around town. I have a lot of friends in the town so I'm hoping something gives.

There going to check the cameras at the high school since they used the gate right n front of it to break in.


----------



## Led Zeppelin

ill keep an ear open as well. im off of 11 on the other side of monticell. check the pawn shop in town across from the ingles see if they pawned any of it.


----------



## tcarter86

Thanks

Going to be checking the pawn shops around the surrondin counties and Craig list for ads.


----------



## NCummins

If you had those Stihl's registered if they turn up at a reputable pawn shop or stihl dealer they will come as stolen and you'll get your blowers back.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

It would have been good to had one of those small gps locators hid in one of the stolen items.


----------



## scott stokes

I think part of the problem is the penalty is not stiff enough for this kind of thing.if they would give them 10years I would think it would help.


----------



## southerndraw

We're lucky to have two retirees at camp for the whole huntin season.


----------



## southerndraw

I'd curb stomp a thief...I would hate to lose any of my stuff but the feeling of being violated would drive me insane.


----------



## MFOSTER

Sounds like a inside job --you know the perpetrater


----------



## tcarter86

I agree I wish the penalty was stiffer...I can't stand a thief and a lyer two of the biggest things that will make me act crazy.

I'm hoping they do try to pawn the items and turn up stolen. We got the serial numbers on everything except the new ladder stands.

You work hard for stuff and to have someone come and get sticky hands is something I wish they stoned ppl to death over or out in front of a firing squad.

Really hoping the school cameras caught something.

Playing with how someone makes a living and income to pay bills is a big No No

Lord knows I hope its not someone I know.

They have to answer to a bigger power when there times comes


----------



## Horns

Hope you get your stuff back. That stinks.


----------



## tcarter86

added a pic of the thief and his vehicle above.


----------



## hunt4em

What could he possibly need from a convince store after he just stole all that stuff?thieves are dumb,and this will get them caught.the wheels on that truck seem pretty recognizable,


----------



## BigCats

He had an acompliance  in another vehicle or made 2 trips unless I'm just missing the ladder stands but I don't see them on that load?


----------



## Horns

hunt4em said:


> What could he possibly need from a convince store after he just stole all that stuff?thieves are dumb,and this will get them caught.the wheels on that truck seem pretty recognizable,



I was thinking the same about those rims.


----------



## QuackAddict

What a scum bag. If he's from around there someone will know who he is.  Good luck with your manhunt.


----------



## sman

He is as good as caught now....if you there is a goods Sheriff's dept.

He bought something.  Did he pay cash? Credit card?  

Either way those pics are his down fall.   Idiot.


----------



## nickdh4594

Wow! This is awesome so glad this guy is about to get busted! Nothing I hate more than a thief. Whether it's $20 or $20,000.


----------



## wellwood

Good thing that truck is pretty noticeable with those ugly rims. The cops should have something to go by with those pics. My buddy had all his stands and cameras stolen right before bow season. I can't stand a thief. Good luck.


----------



## tcarter86

we will be meeting tomorrow again with the sheriffs office, the stands are boxed up on the back of his truck they were never assembled or ever taken out the box.

you can see on the truck bed 2 gray items which are loading ramps in which we used to load our eqiupment.

this gas station is possibly the pony express on the jasper/newton county line on hwy 11.

we hope to know more tomorrow, im sure these are not the only cameras hes is on.

i have been sharing this on facebook as well. here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1573064006245724.1073741835.1401985370020256&type=1

hope it works for you guys that use facebook.


----------



## Twinkie .308

Find someone who knows what they're doing & I bet they could clear that picture up so you can get a full or partial plate # and a clearer picture of that dumb dumb's face. I bet he eats stupid for breakfast!


----------



## tcarter86

Twinkie .308 said:


> Find someone who knows what they're doing & I bet they could clear that picture up so you can get a full or partial plate # and a clearer picture of that dumb dumb's face. I bet he eats stupid for breakfast!



thats the same thing we are thinking those pics can be cleared up with a little touch up to make a good positive ID.

that truck looks like an old dodge ram or dakota. i have feeling this guy is around the newton county area


----------



## brian lee

I've seen this truck before just can pinpoint where.


----------



## tcarter86

reports are its been seen around covington


----------



## brian lee

Yep that's where I've seen it just can't remeber where exactly. I want to say at a house. I live in covington


----------



## tcarter86

keep an eye out for us.

very much appreciated.

im going to add the sherrifs office info to the main post


----------



## brian lee

Sure thing brother.


----------



## Cole Henry

Looks like a Blue Chevy Silverado extended cab with after market wheels and tires. That is a pretty easy truck to spot good luck finding him! Sorry to hear about your stuff, hate a thief.


----------



## mark-7mag

I hope they find the white trash scum!


----------



## tcarter86

thanks guys, i will keep you updated on any new information we found out


----------



## DAWG1419

We will be looking for you also. Im out on the road in covington atleast twice a week.


----------



## scobar416

Looks like you could get someone to blow up that picture and try to get a county name from that tag.It would be a starting point.Sorry 
 rascals hope you find him and your stuff.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Cole Henry said:


> Looks like a Blue Chevy Silverado extended cab with after market wheels and tires. That is a pretty easy truck to spot good luck finding him! Sorry to hear about your stuff, hate a thief.




Does look very similar to that type and color truck.

Does it have a brush guard or maybe a winch on the front bumper???  It looks like some type of protrusion on the front end but I am not certain.

I hope that someone helps you catch these low-life thieves. 

I hate a liar and thief worse than anything and if I caught this culprit stealing my stuff like this, he might not survive too long as I believe in "Swift Justice" that does not involve any courtroom.


----------



## westcobbdog

tcarter86 said:


> added a pic of the thief and his vehicle above.



sorry it happened. You have some great pics, I bet this meth head punk will be busted soon. He may live a County away?


----------



## Amoo

Maybe I'm not very good at this but the color, way the hood scoops down into the fender, placement of the rear tail light and crome mirror makes that look like a 90s model ram to me?  The stripe along the bottom of the doors would be consistent with that.  Similar to this but without the towing mirrors







stock mirrors:


----------



## The Rodney

Sorry joker.... hope they post this pic in the local papers and this punk goes to jail


----------



## bilgerat

I agree with the Dodge truck, that looks like a Hooper trailer hes pulling to me, was that included in the stolen items?, if not take the pic by Hoopers and see if they recognize him. its a long shot but you never know
good luck getting your stuff back


----------



## tcarter86

got a feeling he stays in the newborn area or on that side of newton county. he probably is a regular at that store and goes there often. hope to find out more info today as well.

i do think that that is a dodge truck.

i would not doubt he stays close to the pony express in a trailer park in that area. got some buddies that are going to be riding around being on the lookout as well.


----------



## tcarter86

bilgerat said:


> I agree with the Dodge truck, that looks like a Hooper trailer hes pulling to me, was that included in the stolen items?, if not take the pic by Hoopers and see if they recognize him. its a long shot but you never know
> good luck getting your stuff back



its not a hooper trailer, its a BIG TEX that was made in Mcdonough. when we got the trailer built, we told them to put the tail lights under the loading gate on both sides instead of by the wheel wells.

im not sure how many around here are like that but it does stand out from a lot of trailers.


----------



## MattDTH225

The truck is a Chevy Silverado 1500 it looks like. I believe i have seen this truck before too - i also live in Covington. I will keep you posted if i see anything.


----------



## MattDTH225

I also shared the post on my facebook page, tcarter.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I shared it as well. I hunt by the Pony Express and I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I think it's a Siverado. Either way those wheels are a giveaway.


----------



## tcarter86

thanks Matt and 01Foreman.

im sure the idiot will be riding around covington/newborn


----------



## deast1988

Marathon at 11 and 278 across from Catcha Maverick I live in there I'll watch too


----------



## doenightmare

Think that trash done messed with the wrong hunting camp - good luck tcarter PI.


----------



## tcarter86

thanks guys for keeping a lookout in your area.

it is very much appreciated.

i will keep you updated with any information that we find out to help track this fool down.


----------



## Lukikus2

Hope the lowlife trash gets his.

Stay on it and somebody is going to run into him and hopefully before he can get rid of it.


----------



## MattDTH225

I also posted it to a hunting forum on facebook, tcarter and i think 01foreman has sent the info to a police he knows in the area near the Pony Express. I will also forward the info to all of the friends that i have in law enforcement locally here in Covington.


----------



## mguthrie

Forman's A stand up dude. You can bet he'll help you all he can. I live in conyers. I'll keep an eye out but it sounds like he's on the other side of town from me


----------



## Gone Fishin

No, it is the Marathon at 11 & 142.  

He took a left on 142 from 11, and stopped at the Marathon.  There is a decent chance that he lives on/near 142 between 11 and Covington.  If he was on the other side of Covington he would have come up hwy 36.  He did NOT need gas, so there was no need to stop other than some smokes or something dumb.  

He probably lives in this area: 
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Pony...9&sspn=0.024294,0.044546&oq=pony+exp&t=h&z=14


----------



## QuackAddict

I sent it to both law enforcement and friends I have that live close by.  We have a farm right by the pony express and they cleaned us out a while back.  We will be on the lookout.


----------



## 3ringer

I run a route for FedEx in covington , social circle and conyers. I go to several companies in that area every day.  I will be checking out their parking lots.


----------



## Gone Fishin

Do you have a bigger or better picture of the truck.


----------



## bhdawgs

If he used a debit or credit card to purchase anything the sheriffs office should be able to subpoena the credit card company and processor to get his info.... they should have a time stamp on those videos.   It may take a few weeks, but they will get his sorry CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored


----------



## joey1919

tcarter86 , ive got a good feeling youre going to have most if not all of your stuff back pretty soon, I would think that dude is as good as caught. somebody is going to recognize that truck. looks like a metallic blue 99'-06' gmc sierra extended cab 4wd with stupid rims to me.


----------



## Twinkie .308

I agree with the folks saying its a GMC or Chevy Silverado, probably around a year 2000 model. Here's some pictures of the type of truck I'm talking about. Let me know & I'll take them down. I don't want to confuse anybody. Just trying to help. I'm gonna look for both dodge & Chevy with those wheels.


----------



## lbzdually

When you catch the guy, tell him 1995 called and it wants it's wheels back.  Seriously, the wheels make the truck stick out like a sore thumb.  I've seen wheels just like that before and they were 'stop traffic' type of ugly.  They look to be 18-20 inch with black inset.


----------



## tcarter86

thanks guys,

yes im thinking he is close by the pony express side of newton/newborn area.

somebody knows him in the pony express area. for him to make a stop like that he felt very comfortable and close to home.

that truck is easy to spot. im hoping the pics can be enhanced even more. also if he paid by debit or credit card


----------



## mikel m14

That sucks hopefully they will catch the CensoredCensoredCensored.
I used to help with cameras at a convenience store when something happened. The software that law enforcement has, can greatly enhance pics and video.


----------



## Raybo1

*Thiefs*

I'm with Mikel M14 I also have worked with video surveillance and the police/sheriff's office's before. They  have software that can enhance the frame you have. The 3rd frame has the tag number. The sheriff's office should be able to enhance and get a tag number and make a arrest. Good luck getting stuff back.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

This makes me livid.  Hope this guy goes down.  Please keep us updated.  I wanna see him squirm.  His days are numbered.


----------



## QuackAttack101

One more facebook share for you man.  Surely this guy will be toast soon.


----------



## brian lee

A good friend owns Lucy's in newborn & I've sent him the pics & he is keeping an eye out as well. I give it a few days & he will be wearing silver bracelets. ??my eyes are open tcarter


----------



## davidhelmly

Those Puerto Rican wheels should make the truck easier to find, I hope there is jail time on his future!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Big Time...*



davidhelmly said:


> Those Puerto Rican wheels should make the truck easier to find, I hope there is jail time on his future!



If this isn't a major felony-don't know what one would be !  And....if law enforcement is on it-with photo's, etc... an arrest should be eminent !  Keep us in the loop and good luck with the prosecution !  Surely this isn't this fellow's first rodeo !!


----------



## tcarter86

I appreciate All you guys that are sharing this info for us. I'm thinking it won't be long either someone knows him around that area.

I'm going to definitely keep all you guys in the loop on updates.

Couple guys I know are going to do some riding around some back roads in newborn as well. 

It feels good knowing you have support of fellow hunters and good people.
More updates to come.


----------



## prydawg

I tried to adjust the pictures that you attached in order to see if I could get you a license plate number, but the winch on the trailer is blocking the view or he does not have the license plate where it should be. I tried to invert the colors and there was no definition of a license plate.


----------



## LTZ25

They will catch him as soon as he comes back into town from getting rid of your gear . They should put those pictures in the local paper .


----------



## MattDTH225

tcarter86 said:


> I appreciate All you guys that are sharing this info for us. I'm thinking it won't be long either someone knows him around that area.
> 
> I'm going to definitely keep all you guys in the loop on updates.
> 
> Couple guys I know are going to do some riding around some back roads in newborn as well.
> 
> It feels good knowing you have support of fellow hunters and good people.
> More updates to come.



tcarter, check out the page, "we hunt and fish" on facebook and give it a like. That is one of the pages i posted the info to and it got a lot of attention. A lot of the people on there live in the Newton co/Covington area. The guy who started the page, Beau, is a Newton Co sheriffs deputy. He has taken note of the info and will be looking out for it while patrolling.


----------



## tcarter86

mattdtf215 said:


> tcarter, check out the page, "we hunt and fish" on facebook and give it a like. That is one of the pages i posted the info to and it got a lot of attention. A lot of the people on there live in the Newton co/Covington area. The guy who started the page, Beau, is a Newton Co sheriffs deputy. He has taken note of the info and will be looking out for it while patrolling.



Thanks I'm going to check that page and give it a like


----------



## BeastieDawg

Bet you anything that is some dang meth-heads.  Find someone that knows that circle in the area, and you can bet that will probably get you closer.


----------



## cmriner

You all try  keep in mind that this lowlife scumbag piece of *#$@ may have a friend or family member that gets on this forum and could alert him that he has some country folks looking for this colored truck with these destinct rims. So just Becuz u see a truck of this color without the rims doesn't mean it couldnt be him. He may throw sum different rims on here to throw us off.  Hope u get every item back and that this fool gets thrown in jailed and the sumone on inside swells his eyes shut. I absolutely hate a sorry #@@ theif. Hope I don't get reprimanded for wishes !!


----------



## Gone Fishin

Call the taxidermy shop next to the Marathon.

Here is where the guy was in the picture.  You can see the camera that took his photo.   He most likely lives off of 142 between 11 & Covington.   

We all hope you catch him and he ends up in jail for a long time.  If this picture hurts your cause let me know and I will take it down.  

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...=dG0pj5XeInN0UR2yLe8R6g&cbp=12,312.03,,0,7.06


----------



## work2play2

I work real close to here. Im trying to think of the areas that this could be in. Possibly hilltop road? close to beaver park. I will keep my eye out as well.


----------



## work2play2

and that's steve bishop taxidermy btw but im sure you know that already. maybe post those pics on the doors of the gas stations and taxidermy if they will let you. Theres also a popular restraunt all the locals goes to in the a.m. called sweet bee or something like that. If hes a local someone will know him. Theres a firestation off 142 not too far from there. Bring them a pic as well and leave your info.


----------



## Lukikus2

cmriner said:


> You all try  keep in mind that this lowlife scumbag piece of *#$@ may have a friend or family member that gets on this forum and could alert him that he has some country folks looking for this colored truck with these destinct rims. So just Becuz u see a truck of this color without the rims doesn't mean it couldnt be him. He may throw sum different rims on here to throw us off.  Hope u get every item back and that this fool gets thrown in jailed and the sumone on inside swells his eyes shut. I absolutely hate a sorry #@@ theif. Hope I don't get reprimanded for wishes !!



Oh yea 

To the OP

If you type anything on the net it will come up on a search engine and link back to this thread. We have lots of members.


----------



## tcarter86

Gone Fishin said:


> Call the taxidermy shop next to the Marathon.
> 
> Here is where the guy was in the picture.  You can see the camera that took his photo.   He most likely lives off of 142 between 11 & Covington.
> 
> We all hope you catch him and he ends up in jail for a long time.  If this picture hurts your cause let me know and I will take it down.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...=dG0pj5XeInN0UR2yLe8R6g&cbp=12,312.03,,0,7.06



yes this is the store, this pic can stay up since i dont see where it can hurt the cause.

im very familiar with this area as well. he is close by probably


----------



## alvishere

Hope ya catch him ....will keep a look out too


----------



## Jonboater

Im heading to cedar creek wma  tomorrow and be going down them roads ill keep mys eyes open.


----------



## tcarter86

got some friends around the pony express area that is looking around and asking around also.
someone knows this guy in that area.

going to see if that pic can be circulated around those those stores.

also curious if those other store cameras seen which way he went when he left that store.


----------



## 1 MAVERICK

Sucks !! Low life's !! We have the local sheriff lives about 400 yards from my cabin with my cart / etc ... Think I'm good I hope


----------



## phillip

Watch the chance that jacka-- paid with credit card// what about the inside camera//guarantee this ain't his first time and probably on probation somewhere//good luck catching this P-O-S //


----------



## tcarter86

phillip said:


> Watch the chance that jacka-- paid with credit card// what about the inside camera//guarantee this ain't his first time and probably on probation somewhere//good luck catching this P-O-S //



yea this aint his first rodeo and he was this stupid before should have learned by now its not working for him.


----------



## tcarter86

here is the stands that were taken
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-15-Recon-Ladderstand/36545663

they are/were in a blue/black cardboard box. never opened.

just wanted to let you guys know.


----------



## Old Crusty

Sure hope you get your stuff back


----------



## gabowhntr

I'll keep a look out. I'm in Butts Co. not to far away and my brother is in Turtle Cove over in Jasper Co...


----------



## Tom Talker

I cannot believe they have not caught this guy yet. With his ugly mug and the visual details of the truck, it should be very easy to identify this scumbag. I would bet the ranch that this guy has a rap sheet.


----------



## DeoVindice

Oh I'm sure they'll get him. If enough people see those pics it will only be a matter of time. Hopefully they catch the scum before he starts offloading the stolen property.

I do not leave anything of value at the camp. We are in the process of moving from a very safe and secure camp to a brand new primitive camp. We do have good neighbors that live there but we mustn't depend on them for security. We will keep everything from view and as secure as possible but thieves will find a way to destroy anything in the way of their quarry. I despise them. 

Hope you get your property returned to you asap. Good luck and please keep us posted. I want a happy ending.


----------



## bamahunter21

I live in newborn and have seen that truck at the gas station. I will be on the lookout


----------



## ghadarits

I feel you man. I hate a thief!!!!

I was cleaned out at a boat ramp on Lanier once to the tune of about 40k in fiber splicing and testing equipment. The funny thing was they didn't touch my night vision stuff, that was stolen from my house about a year later.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Brings into question how hard Law Enforcement is looking for the fellow...........I'm sure though they have 2 of their best guy's on it !! (Sarcasm intended)...


----------



## brian lee

Talked with the guys @ Steve bishop taxidermy they are keeping eyes open as well.


----------



## deerhunter2222

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/bfs/4756266370.html       here is one for sale on craigslist in covington- unknown model you have though


----------



## Jeff C.

Waiting to hear they caught this trash.


----------



## lcopeland22

I work Monticello, Madison,  Eatonton areas daily and am on the roads a lot.  The truck seems familiar to me also and I'll call if I see it.


----------



## tcarter86

thanks guys.

BAMAHUNTER, this trash prob stays in newborn somewhere.

Thanks Brian Lee for informing steve bishops. i have been getting a lot of shares on facebook with people around covington/conyers as well. 

no update yet. i been on craiglist and ebay checking like crazy if something has been posted.

Deerhunter222. ours is almost identical to that one but we have a kawasaki motor on ours.

the other one is a little bit older model than that.

when i seen this post earlier i thought that was it but had to look at the motor.

if you guys are on facebook, add me as a friend. my profile name is Tristan Carter. my avatar pic is the same as my profile pic

i feel like i have a made a lot of friends and i appreciate all of you.


----------



## armystrong20

ill keep an eye out for u i live in monticello and i was born and raised here and if he lives around here someone will know and someone will tell thats a good thing ab a small town everybody knows everybody and everybody talks it will turn up


----------



## tcarter86

armystrong20 said:


> ill keep an eye out for u i live in monticello and i was born and raised here and if he lives around here someone will know and someone will tell thats a good thing ab a small town everybody knows everybody and everybody talks it will turn up



agreed growing up here that one thing i have learned people cant hold water when it comes to telling something.

thanks for looking out.


----------



## Luke0927

Not as big as a theft as your but one of my trail cams was stole behind my house by a kid, I got pictures clear as day I went all around no one would ever own up to knowing the kid.  You would think it would be easy to find someone with a picture but not always.  With the amount of your things stole the LEO should be on it to though.

Good luck


----------



## LTZ25

It's a good example of how real cops aren't like T V cops or this would have been solved in less than an hour.


----------



## Ken L

This does NOT look like a Dodge Ram. Looks like to me a Chevrolet or gmc truck. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## tcarter86

May possibly have more info on the truck tomorrow.

I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Coon Dog

I hope you get your stuff back. I had somthing stolen had witness and all got police report guy that worked with him told police his name . Heck his buddy had no involvement told police everything like the first hr it happened . Investigators did nothing after 2 weeks I was getting upset . called investigator he said they went and talked to him I said why is he not in jail . they said that he said it wasn't him go figure . It was a cut and dry case . nothing ever happend .didn't get stuff back this was Forsyth co not trying to get you down but they should already have your guy in jail .


----------



## chadf

Coon Dog said:


> didn't get stuff back this was Forsyth co not trying to get you down but they should already have your guy in jail .



Same as my trailer !
They never even called me back..... Had to go to tag office and let them know it was stolen when they ask for tag fee

That a mower on the trailer also ?


----------



## Joe Brandon

GA DAWG said:


> They need a bullet between the eyes.



Ga dawg 100% right. Here's a young man working hard to do something he loves and someone comes and treats him like this. Very sorry to hear this. And yeah to all the other "coulda, shoulda wouldas" hind sites 20/20 and its easy to say what you "wouldnt" do. Very sorry to hear for your loss.


----------



## fishhunt05

I would have to bet that it is a Blue or Green two toned color, the bottom color being silver. which most likely meens its a dodge ram 1500, in the years of 1996-2002. I dont believe its a chevy. I will keep a look out for you as well. If I was everyone else I would not rule out the color green as it is night time. Another key point on the truck is that the hood looks faded, like the paint is starting to chip.


----------



## Eudora

Monticello paper had a report on it.

http://themonticellonews.com/sheriffs-office-seeks-publics-help-p11296-1.htm


----------



## mose

I'm thinking Dodge, possibly two toned also. Either way, with those rims it should be easy to spot. Good luck. I keep checking this post to see a positive update.


----------



## The Rodney

Post those pics at all the businesses in Newborn and Mansfield.... will be looking I am in Covington


----------



## dturnersr

Sorry to hear about this.  As much as I hate to say it being a retired LEO... cops are regular people too; some are hard charging won't stop till your guy is behind bars, some are just collecting a pay check and avoid the hassle of working cause that means well work, arrest affidavit, reports, property inventory, DA interviews, PD interviews, and court if the scum bag doesn't plea.  Which 90% do cause it will just be a slap on the hand.   

Your best bet is to keep on it yourself.  At the very least the most likely way to get your property  back.  

Yes, the system is and has been broke for a long time-just the way it is.


----------



## mdgreco191

TTT

Any update?


----------



## tcarter86

hey guys,

im hoping to hear something today when we talk to the investigator.

the people we have been talking to do seem like they are consistent at trying to get the guy or guys that are involved.

its been almost a week now and im still as sick as i was the day we discovered it.

just continuing to pray and to keep spreading the word that these fools slip and it will only be a matter of time before they do.

people cant hold secrets too long in this area. especially meth heads or druggies.


----------



## Tenpin

Hope you get good news.


----------



## 660griz

I wish I had the time. I would love to drive over there and help look for that sorry good for nothing. 
I hope he gets what he deserves. Keep us updated.


----------



## carpenter

it will turn up have patience


----------



## biker13

Someone knows who that guy is.Bet he is a regular at the police station.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

I hate it happened tcarter- been following along hoping to see that the trash got caught. There's a lot of folks on here hoping for the same. I have a feeling it wont be long till he gets caught- I just hope you get all your stuff back.


----------



## hikingthehills

Well have they caught the trash yet?


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*penalty*

Earlier in this thread somebody said that these kinds of thefts are so common because the criminal justice system doesn't punish the thieves strongly enough.

Maybe that's true. Non-residential burglary can get you prison time, but often it does not, especially if you use a "drug problem" to explain your behavior and promise to go to rehab as a condition of probation.

Now as to stuff that's not in a building of any sort, not even a shed or pole barn or lean-to, then it's not burglary.  It's theft by taking. Felony level, for stuff that's valuable like this or for motor vehicles.  But it's not burglary. 

Theft by taking is a very low-level felony that rarely results in serious punishment unless the person has a long history of stealing or did some more serious crime in addition to the TxT.

If we as a society want to address this, the right way is to have the General Assembly in Atlanta amend the punishment range for such crimes.  Mandate at least 90 days in jail or a probation detention center, even for first offenders.  Mandate 2 years in prison for second offenders.  And on the other end, maybe they should cut back on the maximum penalty for first offenders for a single incident.  Make the maximum penalty 5 years, not 10, and set a cap of the confinement portion of that sentence at 2 years, with the balance on probation. (If the probationer messes up, they can have their probation revoked and sent back to finish the full 5 years.)


----------



## Jonboater

That truck is a Gmc. The silver you see is the chrome trim that comes only on the Gmc's.


----------



## whchunter

*Hmmm*



GunnSmokeer said:


> Earlier in this thread somebody said that these kinds of thefts are so common because the criminal justice system doesn't punish the thieves strongly enough.
> 
> Maybe that's true. Non-residential burglary can get you prison time, but often it does not, especially if you use a "drug problem" to explain your behavior and promise to go to rehab as a condition of probation.
> 
> Now as to stuff that's not in a building of any sort, not even a shed or pole barn or lean-to, then it's not burglary.  It's theft by taking. Felony level, for stuff that's valuable like this or for motor vehicles.  But it's not burglary.
> 
> Theft by taking is a very low-level felony that rarely results in serious punishment unless the person has a long history of stealing or did some more serious crime in addition to the TxT.
> 
> If we as a society want to address this, the right way is to have the General Assembly in Atlanta amend the punishment range for such crimes.  Mandate at least 90 days in jail or a probation detention center, even for first offenders.  Mandate 2 years in prison for second offenders.  And on the other end, maybe they should cut back on the maximum penalty for first offenders for a single incident.  Make the maximum penalty 5 years, not 10, and set a cap of the confinement portion of that sentence at 2 years, with the balance on probation. (If the probationer messes up, they can have their probation revoked and sent back to finish the full 5 years.)



Your idea costs all of us including the ones who got their stuff stolen a lot of time and money. I like my idea better. Just take them to the football field and cane them down and back. Film it and put it on TV. Tell them they are free to go afterwards (if they can walk) and that the next time it will be two trips down and back.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Still nothing on this regarding an arrest..........Hmmm ??


----------



## tcarter86

hey guys,

no update yet, i hope to have some better news soon.

just been trying to figure some things out and thinking about the business right now. im hoping to have more details soon from the investigators.


----------



## MFOSTER

Just cking in hoping to see the mugshots


----------



## Huntinfool

I live just a couple miles from that store.  So I'll help keep an eye out as well.


----------



## hunterz

The gas station in the pic was the Marathon at hwy 11 and 142 right?  That means the joker got your stuff and headed north (maybe tword ATL or surrounding area).  Sounds like he might have been familiar with the area but not from the area to me. 
I know the police are trying  because they came in and asked my son and the other employees of Steve Bishop taxidermy (next to the gas station) if they had ever seen the guy before.  I will pray they catch them too and have been looking for those rims on that type of truck.  That's the give away to me.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

They may or may not find the guy but unfortunately the items have likely been sold already and even more likely out of the State of Georgia by now.  The items were certainly high value and if I recall the deer stands were still in crates which means they probably could have been taken to any Walmart store and returned for a store credit...Hopefully that is not the case....hopefully there was theft insurance on the equipment ?


----------



## Mission

keep the faith. my buddies land got hit last year in monticello, got them on trail cams etc. put up a small reward for info leading to the arrest, close to the holidays..the birds will sing

prosecuted the dirtbags


----------



## Kawaliga

I hope you catch the scum that stole your property, and they do some hard time.


----------



## JacksonLakeLife

Jasper County has its finest on the case... hahaha. I seriously do hope you get your property back. That guy had to of known what you had back there simply because of where you kept it right? You don't just pick a place as random as yours or do you? Who is working the case? Sands, Murry, Steele? I'll keep an eye out for that truck!


----------



## tcarter86

Nothing yet guys.

The stands were a couple years old so I doubt they could have been taken to a store. More so sold for a little bit of nothing.


Staying positive which is what we are trying to do at the moment.

jacksonlake this was not a random place, relatives house that is occupied, just happen to be no one home the night it happened.

I'll keep you guys updated.

Thanks all for keeping an eye out.


----------



## chambers270

Good luck, I sure hope you find them. I had some punks tearing up my land where I was getting ready to build a house so I put an IR camera out and they stole it. Then later that year somebody stole two guns out of my truck ten feet from my front door.


----------



## 3ringer

As someone else said earlier , he may know from Woody's that we are on to him. He may have traded his wheels or even traded trucks. I am still searching for his ugly truck.


----------



## MudDucker

This stinks.  Surprised no leo's have seen that truck.  I'll bet he changed wheels as well after the publicity.  Those would really stand out.


----------



## Paymaster

I have shared the FB post on my FB account. Hope this is resolved soon and you get your stuff back. Hate a thief!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGABOW

Paymaster said:


> I have shared the FB post on my FB account. Hope this is resolved soon and you get your stuff back. Hate a thief!!!!!!!!!



X's 2... I saw it on FB 1st.
Hope yall get them!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hope you catch this jackwagon.


----------



## Buckhunter

tcarter86 said:


> got to our property in hopes of having a good hunt and low and behold someone has stole 4 brand new 16' ladder stands, our EZGO Cart, our 14' trailer with 2 52'' snapper zero turn mowers, 2 heavy duty aluminum loading ramps,and stihl backpack blowers.
> 
> just sick to my stomach knowing that you work hard for stuff and someone feels the need to take it.
> 
> this happened off hwy 11 right outside monticello city limits by the new high school.
> 
> keep an eye out if you can.
> 
> ADDED A PIC OF THE THIEF AND HIS VEHICLE
> 
> if you have any tips, please let the Jasper County Sheriffs Office know: 706-468-4912
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




Check out the facebook group......... West GA RVs (Campers, Boats, Motorcycles, 4 Wheelers, Etc.)


Guy just posted a reward for a theft around lagrange and it has a picture of a truck that sure looks like this one to me.

Edit: Here is the picture he posted of the truck used in theft in lagrange.


----------



## Cole Henry

Very similar truck but not the same. Different wheels (which of course can be changed) And the rocker panel shows to be a two tone on this one and the other one appears to be a solid color.


----------



## Buckhunter

Cole Henry said:


> Very similar truck but not the same. Different wheels (which of course can be changed) And the rocker panel shows to be a two tone on this one and the other one appears to be a solid color.



You may very well be correct, but with the picture quality, location, and the uniqueness of the wheels on each it sure looked similar to me.


----------



## mdgreco191

Ttt


----------



## 01Foreman400

Hard to believe this guy hasn't been caught yet.


----------



## Chad Childs

Good luck with this, I would try to get on an online AUTO club and see if anyone can identify the type of vehicle.  Then the guy has special Mags on it as well...  Its just a matter of time before he gets caught..  I hope yall catch him,,,,,,


----------



## ScottA

I live off of hwy 142 between hwy 11 & hwy 278. I'll keep on eye out for that truck.


----------



## GA DAWG

Yall check out a jeff tucker on facebook from Lagrange ga. His stuff got stolen there. Truck looks the same to me. He has it on security channel.


----------



## elfiii

Hoping these jackwagons get caught and you get your gear back t. I can only imagine how hot under the collar you have to be.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

obviously catching a thief is difficult-but with not just a description-a picture of the suspect with the gear in his truck and no one in law enforcement has seen anything of him in over 2 weeks?  Really sad....were the items insured for theft either thru your business or perhaps a rider on your home owners policy?  After this much time-seems improbable the items will be recovered...


----------



## 00Beau

I have seen this truck or one very similiar, my job is all riding around  I will keep my eyes open too.


----------



## tcarter86

No luck yet guys... Been a while since I been on this part of the forum so I'm just seeing some of your replies.

I did see that posting about what happo in Lagrange. About 20 people contacted me about it.

Thanks all for continuing to keep your eyes open.

God bless and hope you have a awesome holiday


----------



## ACracing98

TTT..also, I hope the thieves get caught soon!


----------



## treedawg

Check the local tire shops and see if they can identify the truck. The wheels are somewhat unique and someone knows these people.

td


----------



## Kreuz

I'm definitely thinking that's a 99-06 GMC Sierra 1500. The moldings on the door/ext cab are indicative, and it looks like the mirrors have the chrome on the front of them like the Sierras commonly have. Ugly 20" wheels with a positive offset, and bullet holes in the drivers door... wait, those aren't there yet. Hope you get 'em!


----------



## DAVE

Post his picture in local stores and offer reward for information on who he is.


----------



## JohnK

I wonder if we could fund a little kitty and offer a reward for some of these bums. Someone knows who this clown is and with the proper incentive would likely turn him in. GON on their trail, hoo rah.


----------



## dukenukem

Bums I hate a thief hope you get your stuff back


----------



## Eddy M.

hope ya catch these jerks - and they rot in -------------------------------


----------



## whchunter

*Did you*

Did you check with the mart to see if he paid with credit or debit card?


----------



## mdgreco191

whchunter said:


> Did you check with the mart to see if he paid with credit or debit card?



Could idea right there.

Any update on this?


----------



## tsharp

Sorry to hear about your things being stolen. If you catch them you know what you have to do, so they can go to jail. I think when a thief gets caught stealing hunting or fishing stuff that they are banned for life from hunting or fishing.


----------



## gatorgetter

Any update


----------



## turkeyhunter835

my boss lives up that way ill send it to him!


----------



## mdgreco191

Keep this thread alive! Hopefully someone will see it that knows something.


----------



## tcarter86

thanks guys

No Luck Yet...preciate all that are sharing the info and keeping an eye out.


----------



## PappyHoel

Where's this at?


----------



## tbrown913

i am just now seeing this. i am covington pd i will share this and see what i can find


----------



## NCHillbilly

Any developments?


----------



## Da Possum

any updates?


----------



## PappyHoel

At least we bumped it and got a LEO to look at it.  Cool...


----------



## tcarter86

hey guys,

noting yet, got someone they are looking into at the moment. one lead turned out not to be solid.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Keep Hope Alive !!!


----------



## tcarter86

always

its a blessing knowing that you have support  from fellow forum members


----------



## westcobbdog

He is not your avg looking Joe. Hope you can get him nailed.


----------



## 3d foam killer

I swear.......can't have anything these days. I hope they get him. I will look out in the barnesville area.


----------



## 2degrees

We had someone in Laurens County take 4 atv's. We got lucky and the got most of them back.  Keep your fingers crossed.  Maybe your thief is as stupid as ours was.


----------



## 95g atl

any updates?


----------



## Bucky T

Just saw this thread.  I'll keep an eye out for that vehicle.


----------



## Tristan1687

Checking craigslist?


----------



## rjcruiser

You see this?

http://www.newtoncitizen.com/news/2015/mar/23/newton-county-traffic-stop-leads-to-discovery-of/


----------



## tcarter86

Thanks man

Sent this to the detective for a follow up and to check into.


----------



## Buck Nasty

rjcruiser said:


> You see this?
> 
> http://www.newtoncitizen.com/news/2015/mar/23/newton-county-traffic-stop-leads-to-discovery-of/


I thought the same thing...


----------

